# Improving TV reception PVR recording problem



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not motorhome related but in the house.

We have a problem with our Bush PVR recorder thingy and I think its reception related. It has a mind of its own and sometimes records stuff and sometimes not. It works best when we are away from home so not watching TV.

I wonder if its reception related and the weakened signal if recording two things or recording and watching just isnt good enough so it fails.

The TV in the front lounge is iffy as well (Separate aerial), I sometimes have to fiddle with the cables to get a reception and occasionally it breaks up.

As far as I know both aerials are pointing the right way (Same as our neighbours) but we do live way out in the sticks.

Just wondered if there is a cheap and easy way to try and boost the signal or if anyone has had similar problems and found a cure.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

If fiddling with the cables makes a difference it sound as though the co-ax connectors are a bit iffy.........technical term for bu$$ered.

I would unscrew the connectors and re-make the joints first of all.
If that fails to make any improvement then it might be worth getting an aerial amplifier and giving it a try. You could try chatting to a neighbour to see if they have an amp and borrowing one for an hour or so to see if it makes a difference.

Have a look at this link for a few ideas:- http://www.stevelarkins.freeuk.com/tv_signal_booster.htm

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Richard. I may have complicated the thread by mentioning the cables as its just the TV in the front lounge that seems to have a dodgy connection. Its the one in the back lounge that has the PVR on it and I have tried changing cables etc and it makes no difference.

Thanks for the link. I get the impression that anything next to the TV isnt going to do much good and a Mast head amplifier would be the way to go. I aint going up there for sure! 

So it maybe that we have to look at a high gain more modern aerial. Actually my neighbour has one and is quite clued up on that sort of thing, I should have just asked him really. Maybe Ill just run a cable from his.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If this has happened recently, then it is likely to be interference from a local 4G mobile mast. This has been known about for some years, ever since they announced 4G signals on the 800MHz frequency previously used for TV. It will get even worse when they adopt the 600MHz frequencies as well.
Check here for info:
https://at800.tv/find-out-more/
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GerryD wrote: *If this has happened recently, then it is likely to be interference from a local 4G mobile mast. This has been known about for some years, ever since they announced 4G signals on the 800MHz frequency previously used for TV. It will get even worse when they adopt the 600MHz frequencies as well.
> Check here for info:
> https://at800.tv/find-out-more/
> Gerry


Your kidding Gerry!  4G!!! We still have a posh woman connecting landline calls via the switchboard on that new fangled telephone device up here. I think I am the only person in our village with a mobile but I keep it hidden unless they think its witchcraft. 

It happened from day 1 when we got the PVR a couple of years ago. We thought it was a faulty unit so returned it to Argos but the second one was the same and I kind of worked out that it must be signal related as it nearly always works when we are away. Bad weather can make it worse as well. Its not every recording but maybe 40%.

I told her to just dig out the old video recorder but of course it wont work now on this "superior" digital signal. :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In that case Barry, it is most likely to be signal related.
1. Do you know if you are getting your signal from a main transmitter or relay. A relay normally only carries about 18 channels. If you are on a relay then your aerial must be vertically aligned (the prongy bits are longer facing up and down. If you are on a main transmitter, then you should receive lots of channels and the aerial must be horizontally aligned.
2. Have you checked your signal strength? Can't remember where it is on the Bush, but in the menu is an option for manual tuning. Go to this and look at the signal strength for each of the frequencies that you are tuned (5 frequencies on a non-HD signal. If the signal reads below 48% then you need some form of booster.
3. Is the signal too strong? If the signal reads over 90% on all frequencies then you will need an attenuator. This is just like an aerial extension plug that is available from Maplins, it fits between your existing aerial cable and the receiver. Normal advice would be to start with a 6 db attenuator. 
There are lots of causes of reception issues, but the above three are the kosher common and simplest to fix.
Finally, I am assuming that you do not have an indoor aerial. If you do, please throw it away, but not in the recycling or some other mug will inherit your problem.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GerryD worte: *In that case Barry, it is most likely to be signal related.
> 1. Do you know if you are getting your signal from a main transmitter or relay. A relay normally only carries about 18 channels. If you are on a relay then your aerial must be vertically aligned (the prongy bits are longer facing up and down. If you are on a main transmitter, then you should receive lots of channels and the aerial must be horizontally aligned.
> 2. Have you checked your signal strength? Can't remember where it is on the Bush, but in the menu is an option for manual tuning. Go to this and look at the signal strength for each of the frequencies that you are tuned (5 frequencies on a non-HD signal. If the signal reads below 48% then you need some form of booster.
> 3. Is the signal too strong? If the signal reads over 90% on all frequencies then you will need an attenuator. This is just like an aerial extension plug that is available from Maplins, it fits between your existing aerial cable and the receiver. Normal advice would be to start with a 6 db attenuator.
> ...


Thanks again Gerry.

We got all the freeview channels not just 18.

Just checked the info for channel 4 and it says

Signal 65%
Quality 87%

So somewhere in the middle really.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Barry,
In that case, there is nothing at all wrong with your signal.
Sounds like your equipment.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Gerry. Maybe, Perhaps its over sensitive. It was cheap but thats no excuse for it not working properly. Does seem odd. So much electronic stuff these days seems to be a bit iffy.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

It's all in the name.....Bush.

Although I have been out of the business for quite a few years the Bush name, while once a good quality product (30-40 years ago), is now just a name used for cheap imports.

Stop being a tight wad Barry and buy some decent kit. :lol: :lol: 

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I see what your saying Richard but cheap should not really mean it doesnt work which seems to be the case with a lot of stuff these days.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have to say, the Bush PVRs were very good quality. There is absolutely nothing to suggest that cheap manufacture is causing this problem.
Gerry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, if you are going for a better aerial then buy this one.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/labgear-tv-aerial-high-gain-48-element/30515

I used to carry this one in my last van and it is big but exceptionally good.

When I fitted a wall mounted TV in the new Kitchen, I used this aerial instead of using a splitter with my other (newish) high gain aerial. When I compared signal strength between the aerials, the Screwfix one is better by a reasonable margin. It is also cheap nowadays, I paid £35 for mine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. The aerial on the roof was quite expensive but its a few years ago now. If the signal strength that I posted earlier is adequate though will a new aerial make any difference? There is no way Im going up there myself though and doing a Rod Hull.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stick it in the Loft Barry. That's where mine are and the signal here is not the best (I think it is interference from the Gasworks and animal rendering factory).  

Where you live, an inside aerial is a must. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Bush too Bazz, it's on a rabbit ear aerial in the bedroom for two years now, and seems to work fine most of the time then it'll go crap for a week.

I have twig on the chimley doing nowt, so I might drag the coax around the back and shove it through the wall.


I have two of these Bush PVRs, one is now dead, I took the drive form it for the other as it was bigger, but it too is now dead, if this dies the prices have dropped so a new one would kill us, it's the loss of recordings which can't be saved which pisses me off.


----------

